# Nigerian Dwarf doeling weight ok?



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

My 5 month old nigerian dwarf doeling weighs about 30 pounds. Is this weight on track or is she too small? Her brothers are about 35 pounds. She acts fine and looks good. I just want to make sure she is on track. 
This is Lu Lu:
http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z41 ... 0_0043.jpg

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z41 ... 0_0033.jpg

Any suggestions or comments would be great.  
Thank you!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I think her and her brother are on the right track.  I worried about the same thing with my 2 siblings, both boy and girl. The doe actually weighed heavier then him though-at 37, and him at 33 at 5 months old. They eat normal, act normal, worm free, and healthy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a sweetheart  

She looks just fine to me!
When I brought my first ND baby girl home she was just over 2 months old and a sassy fuzzy chubby little goat,she was treated for coccidia at 3 months old and it did not affect her growth at all as she weighed 33 lbs at 5 months old.

I'd say that your sweet baby girl is a healthy doeling that is growing well. :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know nigerians except what I read on here but she looks really good to me.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Great! Thank you everyone.  I've never had goats before so I want to make sure they are healthy. She is very sweet.....loves to snuggle up on my lap and chew on my coat. LOL I would have never guessed that female goats were so different than males...she is so much gentler and softer than her brothers. The boys are so rough and tumble with each other but gentle with me....it's very sweet. I could go on and on about them so I better stop. :wink: Anyway, thank you for your help.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a CUTIE!!! Love her color!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm such a sucker for plain buckskin! I LOVE it!!   She looks nice and round to me  :laugh:


----------

